# [Video update July 20th - Added DIY Fish Dome] DIY Patio/Balcony pond build



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I need some suggestion to build a nice 20/30 gallon Patio/Balcony pond.

The ones for sale locally are from 300-400 , and online 200-300 just for the pond ,and of course I need to buy pump/light etc.

I was wondering if I could do a DIY ,and build something myself 

Really appreciate your input , I will document everything here with pictures ,and instructions so everyone could use it later on.

Thanks,
Arash


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

of course use a bucket that you like or a crate and use pond liner either way should cost much. the picture doesn't use a pump but you could


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

dino said:


> of course use a bucket that you like or a crate and use pond liner either way should cost much. the picture doesn't use a pump but you could


Water tight Whiskey Barrel is going to be great ,and I wont need pond liner, but I don't know where could I find one


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a pond built for me a few years ago by gklaw of this forum. It is marine grade plywood with a rubber liner, and has wheels. I added a cage on top to keep the raccoons out. This year two goldfish and some rosey minnows survived the winter.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Also, look on ebay for solar powered pond pumps. They work great, and are cheap.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

TomC said:


> Here's a pond built for me a few years ago by gklaw of this forum. It is marine grade plywood with a rubber liner, and has wheels. I added a cage on top to keep the raccoons out. This year two goldfish and some rosey minnows survived the winter.
> 
> View attachment 174241
> View attachment 174249
> View attachment 174257


Great Thank you,but I don't have tools/space ,and skills to build the frame , need to find something ready  like barrel , flower pod tub etc.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You can also use Tuff Tote water troughs (very heavy duty plastic, usually in black but online in other colours). They have one in 35g size.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

If you don't have to worry about predators, I love the smaller Rubbermaid stock tanks. Great surface area for goldfish, but likely not deep enough to over winter. I use them to grow out juvie goldfish indoors.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

hp10BII said:


> If you don't have to worry about predators, I love the smaller Rubbermaid stock tanks. Great surface area for goldfish, but likely not deep enough to over winter. I use them to grow out juvie goldfish indoors.


Thank you for sharing that!

It's going to be in my balcony so no predators (did see seagulls around),but I have limited space I would say the maximum of 32" x 32".

It was also kinda expensive in Amazon Canada 207CAD


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Peak season! I picked mine up over the winter for less than $100 Cdn each, delivered. I have an extra tub if you can find the room.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

There's a ton of youtube videos for diy patio ponds, just find one in the size that you like. This looks promising, too:


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Is this going to work ?










it's 25 gallon, half barrel , very cheap 10$.
I can paint with Stone Texture Paint :
https://www.michaels.com/krylon-coarse-stone-texture-paint/M10170247.html


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

hp10BII said:


> There's a ton of youtube videos for diy patio ponds, just find one in the size that you like. This looks promising, too:


lol that was the video inspired me to do this


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I used a blue half-barrel like that for years. If you have electricity, a sponge filter is a good idea.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

lol...will you stock your pond with fish?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks , did you paint it, or used it like that?


TomC said:


> I used a blue half-barrel like that for years. If you have electricity, a sponge filter is a good idea.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes I will add some fish there


hp10BII said:


> lol...will you stock your pond with fish?


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I never painted it, but it wasn't very attractive.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

The mill store in chilliwack has lots
Of sizes of rubber
Aid or tuff totes. Round, oval, etc. Good prices 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you April I'll check them out for sure ،do you know if they have website or I have to go there to see what they have?


aprilsaquarium said:


> The mill store in chilliwack has lots
> Of sizes of rubber
> Aid or tuff totes. Round, oval, etc. Good prices
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Have used this Rubbermaid stock tub over 2 winters now. The feeder fish were able to survive with ice over 1-inch thick.

Just tried the Solar pump, works very well when the sun is out.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Closer pic


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Or something like this for less $$. Bellingham Homedpot. Hydroponic applications, some goldfish breeders use them for fry tanks. A little longer than what you're looking for?

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Large-Mixing-Tub-26101/301943160


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Kimrocks said:


> Have used this Rubbermaid stock tub over 2 winters now. The feeder fish were able to survive with ice over 1-inch thick.
> 
> Just tried the Solar pump, works very well when the sun is out.


What size is that?


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

50-gallon

The 70 gallon is CDN $182 incl shipping at the moment - deeper less wide than 50.

https://www.amazon.ca/Rubbermaid-Commercial-Structural-Capacity-FG424400BLA/dp/B000NWCJS6

They are very durable.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

This is exactly what I need , but I have to drive to HomeDepot Belingham , I wish I can find this here :

35 gal. Plastic Pond Liner


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

there are premade plastic liners for 1/2 oak barrels available if you like the look of the barrel. I think a decent garden shop would have one. About the right size for you. Good luck.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

mollyb said:


> there are premade plastic liners for 1/2 oak barrels available if you like the look of the barrel. I think a decent garden shop would have one. About the right size for you. Good luck.


I was looking for a decent size 1/2 barrel something at least 25 gallon ,but couldn't find anything , didn't know where to look also , I was cheeking craigslist  I reall


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ordered This from Amazon


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

My wife didn't like it , canceled the order


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Psst, I don't think your "wife" would NOT like you calling her "wide"!!! lol


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Psst, I don't think your "wife" would NOT like you calling her "wide"!!! lol


hahaha , Thanks Anthony  do you know where could I get a nice half oak barrel ?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

*DIY Patio/Balcony pond build*

Bought this,it is way smaller than what I was looking for but I think for size of my balcony it's not that bad.

Holds 12,gallons


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Where could I get plants for pond?

Any suggestions for fish?

This is my list

Only one species:
1-longfin White clouds 
2-Rosy red minnows
3-guppy
4-Rosy barb
5-Giant dino
6- Wild betta 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I do not quite understand the concept of such a "pond." The only viewing angle is from overhead since these containers are not transparent and are dark. Why not simply set up an outdoor aquarium in which the fish can be seen from all sides since such a tank would be above ground? Or are these containers going to be buried in the ground like a traditional pond would be?

P.S. I do get the idea behind the first photo of this thread. Very pretty. Adding a little fountain would be nice with it . . . but I see no reason to add fish to such a setup. Wouldn't the fish live in nearly-complete darkness under all the foliage and would only be seen at feeding time?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

A glass sided tank may get choked with algae. The fish add interest, and control mosquitoes. I like to add Rosy Minnows (and used to like White Clouds). You could put in Goldfish and trade them out when they grow too large. Both will usually survive the winter, but it is risky. Almost any tropical fish will do well from late May to September.

I once considered getting a large ornate bowl like you see in Chinatown, but was afraid it would crack in the winter. One of these would be great for indoors.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

RE: " . . . and used to like White Clouds."

--------------------

For those who may not be aware : There is a previous thread with a link indicating that WHITE CLOUD MOUNTAIN MINNOWS are now illegal to_* keep/breed/trade/buy/sell*_ in British Columbia.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Mick2016 said:


> RE: " . . . and used to like White Clouds."
> 
> --------------------
> 
> For those who may not be aware : There is a previous thread with a link indicating that WHITE CLOUD MOUNTAIN MINNOWS are now illegal to_* keep/breed/trade/buy/sell*_ in British Columbia.


Yes, that is why I no longer have them.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know I wasn't aware


Mick2016 said:


> RE: " . . . and used to like White Clouds."
> 
> --------------------
> 
> For those who may not be aware : There is a previous thread with a link indicating that WHITE CLOUD MOUNTAIN MINNOWS are now illegal to_* keep/breed/trade/buy/sell*_ in British Columbia.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

How long usually takes for goldfish to grow up , if it takes like 1 year or two, I will get couple goldfish then


TomC said:


> A glass sided tank may get choked with algae. The fish add interest, and control mosquitoes. I like to add Rosy Minnows (and used to like White Clouds). You could put in Goldfish and trade them out when they grow too large. Both will usually survive the winter, but it is risky. Almost any tropical fish will do well from late May to September.
> 
> I once considered getting a large ornate bowl like you see in Chinatown, but was afraid it would crack in the winter. One of these would be great for indoors.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

They will be good for a year or two.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Personally, I would think it inappropriate to put any GOLDFISH in this arrangement, arash53, due to the bowl's size and amount of foliage. It would seem to me to be akin to permanently keeping a Betta in one of those display containers in which they are sold in stores. A fish would "live" in either type of container, I suppose, if that were the only concern. But will it thrive?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

They have thrived in my experience. A 30g container with 2 fish is 15 gallons per fish. That is plenty for a medium sized goldfish.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I didn't have enough room to buy that 35 gallons pond, this is only 12 gallons so I think the safe bet is to stick with Rosy red minnows or something similar size that could survive in Vancouver's winter, I probably put a hiter in winter.

I took sponge from one of my stablished tank in the filter and added a small bottle of beneficial bacteria , I think I am able to add fish next weekend.

Still open to suggestions about the fish.

What kinds of bottom plants I could add that survive with just outside lights?


TomC said:


> They have thrived in my experience. A 30g container with 2 fish is 15 gallons per fish. That is plenty for a medium sized goldfish.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

My comments were based on the fact that I thought arash53's "pond" was much smaller than 30 gallons AND that outdoor fish should have an amount of natural daylight if at all possible because there will be no artificial light provided (as would be found on an indoor aquarium).

Just my opinion. I know there are plenty of fish in the rivers, lakes, and oceans that never see the light of day!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. What is the small leafed plant at the very bottom of the picture?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

TomC said:


> Nice. What is the small leafed plant at the very bottom of the picture?


Thanks, I don't know that ones name


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Salvinia of some sort?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Transposon said:


> Salvinia of some sort?


Yes those small floating plants are Salvinia or floating fern

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ordered a nice 30 gallon plastic half barrel planter from Amazon US , it will arrive next Friday .



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

MPS? (Multiple Pond Syndrome)


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol, no just replacing this one with the 30 gallons


TomC said:


> MPS? (Multiple Pond Syndrome)


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Upgraded to 26 Gallon


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Added DIY Fish Dome


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Can you explain how the guppies in the glass container works? Is it seperate?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

blueberry said:


> Can you explain how the guppies in the glass container works? Is it seperate?


That's a container glass upside down , over a stand , something like this :










if you search in youtube for upside down aquarium ,you'll lot of different setup like that


----------

